# Delta Headstock bearings ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The headstock bearing in my LA200 started to run extreamly hot today. I can get the parts easy enough, but can't tell form the parts diagram how to pull the shaft out. Got the allen bolts out and the pully is loose, but I don't see how to get the end piece (small handle/wheel on the left) loose from the shaft. Does anyone know if the end piece is pressed on or threaded or what ? 
Thanks !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I can't help you much there.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't remember for sure, but you have to remove the pulley completely and as I remember, it slides right out after removing the pulley. Not positive, but that is how I remember it anyway. I took mine off a couple of times and only thing I can remember is removing the pulley completely.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

From the diagrahm it looks like it ought to slide right out to the right but the handle on the left is still VERY firmly attached. Slip, did you also replace the bearings when you had yours apart ?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Found the owners manual online, and it shows how to replace a belt. According to that, once the set screws are loose, the handwheel will come right off. The keeper ring is just for the bearing. It just needs some convincing. I can do that.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't replace the bearuings, just the belt. Can't remember for sure, it it came out on handwheel side or other. Think I did remove handwheel and pulley and slid right out through other side.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good News!
Took a magnifying glass to the spindle end sticking out from the handwhee and saw threads. It took some doing but as soon as it broke free, the spindle started turning freely as well. Turns out the handwheel was rubbing against the outside of the bearing and had sort of tightened itself up against it. Backed it off a turn, put the set screws back in, this time tight enought to hold it there, and was back in business. Spent half a day at the lathe today.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET...that JET Mini had a bad habit of doing that. Students would somehow tighten the handwheel (loose set screw) up against the outer bearing and things would heat up real quick-like! Are you back up and running? gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep , back in business. I figured out how it happend becuse it happened again today. After I use a drawbar, I unscrew it 3 or 4 turns and then smack it with a hammer to free up the other end. When I do that, the whole spindle shifts to the right. I don't think thats right, but thats what it does. Is there a better way to get the item on the taper end loose ? Maybe I shouold use the smaller lighter tap out rod ? Not sure it's going to work after drawing down on it with the draw bar ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....if you are using a spur center with the taper, make sure that it's (taper end) not mushroomed out from hammering. You may need to grind some of the end off and clean it up. Also check the inside of the spindle...may have some 'crud' in there. The taper should be knocked out easily. Good luck.....gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I use the drawbar with the collet chuck and the 5/8 mandrel I have. Both are unsupported at the tail end. I may be drawing it bit too tight and causing my owe problem. I left it hand tight today and it worked/turned fine. Then I was able to just give it a twist and it came out easy. I will never not be a newbie to this.


----------

